
An audience with Brian Eno - vorador
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/jan/17/brian-eno-interview-paul-morley
======
FlemishBeeCycle
"As an intellectually mobile loner, scene-setter, systems lover, obstinate
rebel, techno-prophet, sensual philosopher, courteous progressive, close
listener, gentle heretic, sound planner, adviser explorer, pedant and slick
conceptual salesman..."

I stopped reading after this.

~~~
davi
I skipped the intro and read the guy's words directly, and enjoyed the article
very much.

I think the insights he has about his world also have relevance to the typical
HNer's world, e.g. the importance of getting rapid feedback from the audience
and adjusting accordingly, the importance of a good name, the transience of a
market. It was interesting to see these themes in a different context.

~~~
petewarden
I groaned when I read the Guardian's pretentious introduction too, but since
I'm a massive Eno fan I read on. He's actually very down to earth, confessing
his love for Abba, and coming up with a great metaphor for the music industry:

"The record age was just a blip. It was a bit like if you had a source of
whale blubber in the 1840s and it could be used as fuel. Before gas came
along, if you traded in whale blubber, you were the richest man on Earth. Then
gas came along and you'd be stuck with your whale blubber. Sorry mate –
history's moving along. Recorded music equals whale blubber. Eventually,
something else will replace it"

If you're interested in his music, here's a good taster:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOgQyIMX_XU>

~~~
gruseom
Great comment. As another big fan I'll see your ambience and raise you some
pioneering noise pop:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZWP5pmsRDE>

~~~
brunoc
During the summer 2 friends of mine and I put together a Brian Eno cover band,
just for fun. We learned our favorite songs from his rock era and played a
couple of shows. It was really amazing to strip down his songs to a point
where a trio of musicians couple play it live.

We played a show with a ZZ Top cover band - I assume this is a world first
(Brian Eno + ZZ Top on the same night).

------
ax0n
I'm a huge fan of Eno's work. This article, however, is 90% adjectives. Did
the author just find a thesaurus for the first time, or what?

------
zandorg
Met him at a local music festival in 2001. I gave him a CD of my music and he
apologetically said "I might not be able to do anything with it". Nice guy!

[Edit] I didn't hear back from him but that's what he said might happen.

